# Happiness is when a stool is too short



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Is that a roll off dumpster?
Never have seen that one before,guess it makes it easy to move the hives around ..


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Yes*

It's a roll-off flatbed with 16 hives on screened pallets. Lost 9 of the 16 this winter, but some of the good ones are great. Next to it is my new six hive trailer.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Makes my back hurt in a happy sort of way.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Are the hives sitting inside the rolloff on the floor? Do you pull those sideboards off?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They are on two hive screened pallets, and the sideboards lift off for access. They exceed the quantity of hives I have permits for, so the side boards keep them hidden, when they don't have a large crop on them. Here is a picture with the sideboards removed, maybe 2005 crop.


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

That is awsome. That is a great idea. It has to make transprort much easier.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Nice. Is it for transporting only, or are you actually keeping the bees in the rolloff? I used to work as a controller for Waste Management, and I'm visualizing one of those drivers trying to suck a rolloff full of hives onto the truck.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The hives stay on the bed year round. There are strap winches welded on the outside of the headboard, I can strap down each row and they move quite well. The problem is that the hives have to be the same height. With the side boards on, I put on the straps, net the whole load, no closing of the hives, and pull the whole bed up onto the truck. I now also have two "bee" trailers. Cost is no object to by hobby.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Only In California!!!!!!


----------

